# Normal core temperature?



## drumgirl67 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have an NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS, and I was afraid it was running hot so I installed SpeedFan to monitor its temperature.

I came home today and powered up my computer which had been on standby for at least 5 or 6 hours (not idle, but powered off). SpeedFan immediately said my video card's core temp was 52C +.

That just seems unreasonable to me since my apartment is generally no hotter than 23C. How is it even possible that it would get that hot when it's been on standby for hours?

Is it possible that SpeedFan is wrong? If so, what can you recommend to monitor video card temperature?


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2008)

That can be a normal idle temp for your card.  How is your case airflow?


----------



## pbmaster (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a decent idle temp. Mine usually sits around 46*C with the fan turned all the way up. Don't worry though, those cards can get kind of hot.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2008)

G80 or G92? Thats pretty normal for a G80, they run freakin hot.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 1, 2008)

Um, You guys missed something very important! 

I am VERY certain that speedfan doesnt monitor the temperature of your graphics card, so that temp might be her CPU.  

To monitor the temp of your graphics card you can use ATItool or RivaTuner.


----------



## drumgirl67 (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay I got the rivatuner tool and now it shows 62C core temp and 48C ambient temp idle.

Now in a game it's running at around 80C core temp and 60C ambient.

Oh and yes it's G80.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 1, 2008)

Those temps seem kinda fine, i think, videocards can take much higher temps then cpu's


----------



## drumgirl67 (Feb 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> That can be a normal idle temp for your card.  How is your case airflow?


I think my airflow is okay. I have intake fans on the front and side, then a big out fan on the back and also a PCI slot fan over my card.


----------

